# Instagram marketing success?



## critzerk15 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hello,
Quick question I am starting a small clothing line and was wondering if anybody has had success by advertising through instagram? I have seen many companies on there using hash tags and follow mass amounts of people and in return have significant amounts of followers. Please let me know your experience.


----------



## AGothClothing (Sep 13, 2012)

I've had kids ask me on there to let them know when certain items I've posted will be for sale because they "have to have it"... I do a lot of hash-tagging.. I don't do any mass follows, because I post the photos to my personal account, where I just follow friends. But I get a lot of response off of hash tags.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

The ideal strategy in all honesty is to get a hot girl to manage the account and let her post pictures in the t-shirts etc. I have seen plenty examples of this that works. Instagram is a place where stalking hot girls photo stream's is acceptable.

http://skullsgold.com

Matt


----------



## critzerk15 (Sep 11, 2012)

That makes a lot of since haha not a bad idea!


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

My friend let me read the dissertation he wrote about subliminal advertising and it was rally interesting. Basically sex sells. He showed me allot of logos, packaging and adverts and I laughed so hard at how great some where. The Kappa logo is a great example.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

I use Instagram as a centerpiece of our social networking (@printkeg). With Instagram, you can cross post to Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Foursquare and Flickr. It a great way to improve your photos and learn what others are doing. 

A good article you might want to check out why businesses should use Instagram.
How Can Instagram Help My Business? | PrintReady

Directly, Instagram may not seem like it brings many customers in, but if used to enhance your other marketing platforms, it can be awesome. I'd love to connect with any of you out there using it.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Advertise through your own source, don't use any company. Advertise through SEO, Social media which is the best thing in the market also free of cost.


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

Social marketing is part of SEO now.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

printkeg said:


> I use Instagram as a centerpiece of our social networking (@printkeg). With Instagram, you can cross post to Facebook, Twitter, Tumblr, Foursquare and Flickr. It a great way to improve your photos and learn what others are doing.
> 
> A good article you might want to check out why businesses should use Instagram.
> How Can Instagram Help My Business? | PrintReady
> ...


Best feature of Instagram is the cross platform publishing.

Matt
deadmanvalley.com | Homepage


----------



## critzerk15 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## critzerk15 (Sep 11, 2012)

SEO is a better place to market than Instagram?


----------

